# liveprey's Picture Thread



## liveprey (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, I'm old to the web site but new to posting. Anyway here is a few of my T's. Hope this works.
First my _A. versicolor_ ultimate male:





My first T _G.rosea_ female:



My _P. regalis_:





Do you like em?


----------



## liveprey (Dec 2, 2005)

Here are some more.
My _C. cyaneopubescense_


I call this one spider yoga. I don't know if its web broke or what but it just hung there for about 5 minute while I watched.



Here's my pet hole..._H. lividum_:



One of my _L. parahybannas_, nothing but attitude:



A new addition, _A. brocklehursti_:



There's more but you'll have to wait.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Dec 2, 2005)

Drool! Aww there adorable! Great pictures! Keep sending them in!


----------



## matty J (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice T's you got there man. I love your P.regalis


----------



## liveprey (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment Becky and Matty. Here's another of my _P. regalis_ that I took this mourning. In the first set of pictures ventral the right I leg is a regenerated.



I also have one of these, _A. purpurea_. I tried to get him on my hand but I normally don't handle my T's, and he's pretty flighty.


----------



## liveprey (Dec 2, 2005)

How's this for pictures? My male _A. versicolor_ today. His life is winding down. Wish I had a female.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 2, 2005)

you have a very pretty collection mate

and your acrobat chromato. cyaneopubescens is just soo funny, and gorgoues, look at those color:worship:


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 2, 2005)

Fantastic pictures! Those are great shots of your _A. versicolor _in his sperm web. Very nice collection you have there!:clap: Oh, and welcome to the boards, I'm looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 2, 2005)

hey very nice pics and Ts!!!!  

are some of your enclosures 2.5 gallons?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 2, 2005)

Beautiful purpurea!! I want one of those sooo bad.


----------



## liveprey (Dec 2, 2005)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> hey very nice pics and Ts!!!!
> 
> are some of your enclosures 2.5 gallons?


Yeah,I've been in the process of switching some of my T's to larger enclosures. All arborials are in Exo-terras now. My _L. parahybannas_ are next to move, that will be fun... 5 gallon tanks are there next home.

Thanks again for the comments everyone have left.


----------



## sanguinarian (Dec 2, 2005)

Great color and nice enclosures.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 2, 2005)

liveprey said:
			
		

> Yeah,I've been in the process of switching some of my T's to larger enclosures. All arborials are in Exo-terras now. My _L. parahybannas_ are next to move, that will be fun... 5 gallon tanks are there next home.
> 
> Thanks again for the comments everyone have left.


oh haha alright, ya i have all my Ts in 2.5 gallons and i think im gonna go return them and bye either 10 gallon tanks(eh where am i gonna put em all) or some clear boxes that are selling at $4 each, that are about twice the size of the 2.5 gallons

I think my Ts need a little bit more room to roam around.


----------



## liveprey (Dec 3, 2005)

Here is a picture of some of my small tanks:



This is another new one, _B. smithi_, I was suppose to already have one but it turned out to be _L. parahybana_.



This one is my smallest right now:



Here is one of my favorite spiders. Alright you can't really see it but I like the way it constructs its home. Instead of a verticle tube, it always makes its home horizontally (at least mine does). Anyone else notice the same with theres?


----------



## liveprey (Dec 3, 2005)

Here's a slow grower, _C. crawshayi_.


----------



## aaronrefalo (Dec 3, 2005)

hey nice sp...nothing to say.....nice burrow of the C. crawshayi....i like them very much

Aaron


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 3, 2005)

*??*

nothing personal but i always wonder what the huge attraction to the c crawshayi is? the colorations is nothing spectacular. i understand they are very fast?  but i hear you dont see them much at all.  is there something im missing?


----------



## liveprey (Dec 4, 2005)

Actually mine is out quite often, but in the picture he's sealed in his burrow and getting ready for a molt. It moves through the tank differently than the other spiders (its walk). It likes to move alot of substrate around also, therefore its name is Dozer. As far as the color goes I kinda like the red/orange of this specie. I have a few other T's that are not as colorful as the _C. crawshayi_. I suppose that's why there's more than one kind of T to buy.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2005)

Very true you rarely see them. The attraction? I just personally like African spiders and the C. crawshayi is a fine example of them. Different spiders with different habits for people.


----------



## PinkLady (Dec 4, 2005)

Very nice T's you have there!!!!!


----------



## cloud711 (Dec 4, 2005)

nice collection.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Dec 5, 2005)

JUST PLAIN BEAUTIFUL !!!
I love your avic collection , i want the Versicolor and the Purpea ! 
Awsome pics man ....i could :drool:  over them for hours 
Keep them comming !


----------



## gustavowright (Dec 5, 2005)

xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> nothing personal but i always wonder what the huge attraction to the c crawshayi is? the colorations is nothing spectacular. i understand they are very fast?  but i hear you dont see them much at all.  is there something im missing?


 Well, I got a couple kings on my collection as well..and what I have to say is..their absolutely awesome Ts ....ALWAYS ON THE MOVE!...one of my favourites by far,due to it's brick coloration ...and also, in  my experience, in fact, I have to admit I live in Brazil and perhaps the weather help them out somehow,is about their grow rates....I catch them growing faster than I expected and I tell u guys much faster than any Brachy in my room.
That's not what I have seen people reading about it at all, they go like molting every other month.


----------



## liveprey (Dec 6, 2005)

I only have one _C. crawshayi_ that was purchased on 10/9/03 at 1 inch. I built a tank for her shortly after and put her in. Well, she was too small for the tank. She burrowed into the substrate and did disappear. I would put in small crickets but after a while I thought she was dead. When I slowly disassembled the tank she popped out. Not sure how much she ate while in the larger tank but she was still pretty small, maybe even shrank. My records weren't as accurate as now. I put her into a smaller container to build her size back up, and now she is about 2 inches +/- 1/4 inch. She does seem to spend alot of time at the burrow entrance but also comes out and walkes around her small tank, chasing crix. When she walks she will throw up her first pair or two legs and take a step, almost like a strut. Kinda cool. I also live in Michigan, U.S.A., cold in winter! House stays about 75 degrees F.


----------



## liveprey (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's a couple new pictures of my _Avicularia purpurea_ that I thought you might like:


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 16, 2005)

oh yes magnificant i love em!! keep up the good pics dude!!!!!!


----------



## king7 (Dec 16, 2005)

very nice collection :clap:


----------



## Nate (Dec 16, 2005)

Has anyone ever been mugged for some Ts? :evil:


----------



## MindUtopia (Dec 17, 2005)

Great pics and your set-up looks fanstatic!  Wish mine was that organized.

Karen


----------



## liveprey (Dec 17, 2005)

MindUtopia said:
			
		

> Great pics and your set-up looks fanstatic!  Wish mine was that organized.
> 
> Karen


Haha!!! If I panned out the photos, you would see the rest of my house. Organization is not my specialty.   Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## GootySapphire (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh snap yeah, my A. minatrix made a horizontal webbing on the top front of her KK, its kind of annoying because i have to shove my hand all angled wierd into there to throw a cricket in her webbing.


----------



## liveprey (Jan 7, 2006)

I've been doing some shopping and here's what I've come up with...
_Avicularia azuraklaasi_



_Avicularia bicegoi
	

		
			
		

		
	


_

_Avicularia geroldi_



_Avicularia urticans_


----------



## liveprey (Jan 7, 2006)

I also picked up a _Brachypelma boehmei_. He/she lost a pedipalp during shipping as you can see but is doing fine none the less.



My pet hole decided to come out and pay me a visit. So I took the opportunity to snap some more photo's. _Haplopelma lividum_



I think I'm going to have to "get bit" if you know what I mean, my photo bar is starting to fill up!


----------



## liveprey (Jan 7, 2006)

Here's another photo for you guy's/gal's. My _Acanthoscurria brocklehursti_ after a fresh molt.


I use a Canon PowerShot SD550 with the indoor setting and flash, no doctoring of photo's. Anyway, I was amazed at how the hairs glowed on this guy with his new suit.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome pictures! I love the little Avic babies, they are so cute!


----------



## becca81 (Jan 8, 2006)

Excellent photos!!

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## liveprey (Jan 11, 2006)

My wife is going to kill me!!! Snuck this one in yesterday.
_Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_


I've always been interested in the horned specie. This is my first one. Can you believe it was free? I think it will be hard to beat my _C. crawshayi_ though. Time will tell...


----------

